
Barcelona Supercomputer ARMed For Assault on World's Fastest Machines - codedivine
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/04/barcelona/
======
SlipperySlope
This is awesome news.

It gives NVIDIA a great sales win, and also pushes Intel to somehow compete in
the high efficiency HPC market.

